# RegTP war mal wieder aktiv



## Teleton (3 September 2004)

ht*p://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/18/index.html

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...efonie/Liste_eingeleiteter_Ma_nahmen_1cl.html

Link updatet


----------



## technofreak (3 September 2004)

> Bescheid vom
> 02.09.2004 	Die Liste der betroffenen Rufnummern
> 90090000978  	 90090000979  	 90090000980  	 90090000981  	 90090000982
> 90090000983 	90090000986 	90090000987 	90090001044 	90090001045
> ...


...


----------



## Teleton (3 September 2004)

Die wissen wie man einem das Wochenende verschönert :lol:


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2004)

Bei manchen Nummern, z. B. der berüchtigten


090090001090
und auch der mit ihren Angeboten/ihrer Funktion bislang noch umstrittenen


090090001100

steht allerdings ein ganz neuer Text bei:


			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Registrierung wurde auf Antrag des Registrierverpflichteten rückwirkend zurückgenommen.


----------



## technofreak (3 September 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> RegTP schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Registrierung wurde auf Antrag des Registrierverpflichteten rückwirkend zurückgenommen.



wo steht das , bei den o.g Links kann ich das nicht finden, das steht  immer noch das oben gepostete


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2004)

Damit entziehen sie sich vermutliche einer Betrugsanzeige. Einzig logische Erklärung.


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> wo steht das , bei den o.g Links kann ich das nicht finden, das steht  immer noch das oben gepostete



Gib´ mal direkt die Nummer in die Suchmaschine der RegTP ein.


----------



## technofreak (3 September 2004)

Das widerspricht sich aber nicht :

RegTP DB 



> Reg.-Nr.: 90090001090-1344938 vom :  Mar 31 2004 11:24AM Registrierung wurde auf Antrag des Registrierverpflichteten rückwirkend zurückgenommen.
> Adressierungsmerkmal : h**p://redir-64.freeload.cc
> Hash - Wert :9ECFCD48C3DA8672EAE4C15EA4DB901D09709925
> Dateiname : mucke.exe
> ...


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Damit entziehen sie sich vermutliche einer Betrugsanzeige. Einzig logische Erklärung.


Quatsch!
Genügend Leute haben hier im Forum bereits geschrieben, dass sie die QN anzeigen wollen/werden. Ich glaube kaum, dass die Rücknahme der Registrierung irgendetwas mit der Einstellung der Verfahren zu tun haben wird. Ob überhaupt die Beteiligung des Dialerherstellers an einer strafbaren Handlung nachgewiesen werden kann, wird man der für die Anzeige zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft überlassen müssen, das gilt auch für Zwischenrufer hier im Forum.


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Das widerspricht sich aber nicht.


Macht aber einen enormen Unterschied - der Registrierungsverpflichtete selbst hat nicht nur für die Abschaltung der Nummer 090090001090 gesorgt sondern hatte bereits im Juni bei der RegTP diese Deregistrierung beantragt, um weiterere Schäden zu verhindern.
Insgesamt würde ich meinen, dass dieser Vorgang in der Art erstmalig so praktiziert wurde.


----------



## technofreak (3 September 2004)

Das ändert an der Situation der Betroffenen gar nichts , die Deregistrierung und das Verbot der
 Rechnungslegung seit Beginn der Registrierung  ist für die Betroffenen wichtig und entscheidend , 
welche Begleitumstände da mitwirken , dürfte den Betroffenen ziemlich schnuppe sein, 
das ist eine  interessante Hintergrundinfo aber nicht von praktischem  Nährwert für die hier Postenden. 

tf


----------



## Teleton (3 September 2004)

Och ich finds schon spannend, insbesondere weil anscheinend bei jeder Nummer der Text dransteht.  Hat QN alle Dialer-Nummern zurückgeben oder nur die die missbraucht wurden?


----------



## Der Jurist (3 September 2004)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Och ich finds schon spannend, insbesondere weil anscheinend bei jeder Nummer der Text dransteht.  Hat QN alle Dialer-Nummern zurückgeben oder nur die die missbraucht wurden?


Spannend ist es schon. Neue Qualität sozusagen.
Rechtlich macht es aber keinen Unterschied, was die Folgen angeht. Insoweit hat TF schon Recht.
Den einzigen rechtlichen Unterschied, den ich erkennen kann ist, dass es keinen Widerspruch von Seiten des Registrierungspflichtigen geben kann. Die Sache ist endgültig.


----------



## Teleton (3 September 2004)

Nee iss schon klar, TF hat recht macht keinen Unterschied bei der Frage der Zahlungspflicht.
Aber ob die auch das Verbot der Rechnungslegung sowie der Inkassierung selbst beantragt haben ?


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Das ändert an der Situation der Betroffenen gar nichts...


...und das finde ich persönlich auch gut so, für die Geschädigten.



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ob die auch das Verbot der Rechnungslegung sowie der Inkassierung selbst beantragt haben ?


Womöglich wieder ein Ausfluss aus dem Verwaltungsakt bei der RegTP - somit sind alle Ansprüche, auch für die Zukunft, endgültig verwirkt und die T-Com, als Forderungssteller) hat daraus die Konsequenzen für den Einzelfall zu ziehen. Einige Widersprüche sind ja schon ungeachtet bei Seiler & Co. gelandet, was sich eben damit erübrigt haben dürfte.


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2004)

*090090001214*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Bei manchen Nummern, z. B. der berüchtigten
> 
> 
> 090090001090
> ...



...und für die 090090001214-Betreiber dürfte es demnächst sicher auch ganz spannend werden...


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2004)

Newlines AG

*Registrierung wurde auf Antrag des Registrierverpflichteten rückwirkend zurückgenommen.*


090090000957
090090000958
090090000960 und auch hier
Passende Themen hierzu:

090090000960
HILFE Dialer über 090090000958
090090000957, 0037270220302, evt. 090090000958
Newlines AG und die Russen


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=97119#97119


> > 090090000930 - Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen.
> 
> 
> Das betrifft alle Nummern in diesem Zusammenhang, also die
> ...


----------

